# spray vs brush



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I am getting ready to build a book case using white pine. the shelves will be spaced at 16 inches and 12 inches deep. I want to spray the finish but the space will be pretty tight betweent the shelves. Should I brush the shelves and spray the rest or just spray the whole thing. I always spend so much time brushing stain and finish that I am looking for a quicker way to do it.

David


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

The only thing worse than brushing finish is brushing finish on book cases. If there's any way to spray it, that's what I'd do. If your finish can be wiped (e.g., thinned poly) that is easier than brushing and you can get into tight spaces with that technique.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Are you able to prefinish everything before assembly?


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I have some wipe on poly but Ive never used it. does it look as good as a sprayed finish? 


I thought about pre finishing but I started a thread a while back and I got the impression that it was better to finish after the project was built.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I like to finish after assembly. You have no finish to protect or get in the way of glue joints. It seems glue can squeeze under areas with tape. Finishing after also allows the opportunity to fix any problems before finishing.

For casework with fixed shelves, or boxed areas (corners) I will wipe on stain and use a brush to even out the corners. For large areas try to minimize overlapping the stain.

Spraying is generally a preferred method of applying finish, but I don't usually spray oil base varnishes or oilbase polyurethane. Those thinned and wiped on can give a very fine finish.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

You mentioned not overlapping the stain. I have been told to be careful of that before. My only experience is with MinWax and I have never had a problem with lap lines. Someone told me that is because min wax has an agent in to make it absorb slower. I think for that reason I can never get the color to look like it does on the can. I also never do more than one coat of stain since with minwax the second coat just sits on top and never soaks in.


----------

